# 1" thick mdf sheets price



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what a 1" 8x4 sheet of mdf will run me? Wurth pricing would great if any of you use them but anything close would be good. 

Thanks guys


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

About $50


----------



## wbr (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an account with Wurth but you'd have to call to get pricing which doesn't help you now.
Last time I got MDF from them it was 3/4" and cost around $30.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

$50 sounds like a fair price. Hopefully it's cheaper though


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i can get it rona for about $45. theres also a mdf plant in the induestrial park where we can buy it directly. not sure about their pricing though, its rare that we buy through them


----------



## wbr (Feb 19, 2011)

Was on the phone with Wurth this morning and remembered this thread.
They quoted me $39.91 per sheet.
That was just the regular stuff,didn't ask about door grade,Ultra Lightweight,Moisture Resistant,NAUF ect.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

How much does that weigh? 90lbs?


----------

